# Hutches



## Hobby Farm (Aug 25, 2009)

I am getting ready to build some wood/wire hutches for my new bunnies.  I want to make them like the typical hutch you see.  If anyone has pictures of theirs, please post them.  Or, if you have some good plans or link to plans, that would be very appreciated.

Also, any helpful tips from those of you that have built hutches would be great.  I know how it works.  You build something and then say to yourself, "I wish, or I should have done this different."  I only want to build them once.


----------



## rebecca100 (Aug 25, 2009)

I saw some hutches I liked at a farm.  They had sloping floors with the nest box dropped down .  Kinda like an upside down hat.  That way if the babies got out they would roll right back in when they are still small.


----------



## waynesgarden (Aug 25, 2009)

Though I'm using all wire cages now, in the past I've had wood framed hutches with 1/2" x 1/2" hardware cloth floors. I learned that urine-soaked wood stinks. And bunnies will pee a lot and in all directions, including up. (Don't ask me how. It's a complete mystery.)

If nothing else, avoid wooden legs and use steel ones. Even metal T posts will hold up a hutch and not rot or stink in the process.

Wayne


----------



## ducks4you (Aug 26, 2009)

If you haven't already joined Backyardchickens.com, you might want to---lots of bunnie owners, there, too!  

Here's some pics that might help you get a good idea of what you need:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=199029
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=218061
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=192060
http://www.backyardchickens.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=234554

BTW, I enjoyed my NZW's as a kid, but when my daughters each took free, unwanted bunnies after the move (to our farmette). it was ME who did all of the feeding, and cleaning.  They weren't played with as much as they should've been, either.  After I buried them (both rabbits died of really old age), I swore off of rabbits.  There isn't enough of me to do the horses, the dogs, the cats, and the chickens!


----------



## miss_thenorth (Aug 26, 2009)

I built a cage, and I much prefer the ones I bought (used). The wire and construction is much more stable.  I do however, like my nest boxes that I make.


----------



## Blue Skys (Sep 2, 2009)

How much space does each mature rabbit need?


----------



## trestlecreek (Sep 2, 2009)

Depends on the breed if your looking at min. space requirements.


----------

